# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Windows Server 2016 x64 +1С Предприятие 8.3 ПОМОГИТЕ

## jakerloop

Всем привет!Стоит Windows server 2016 standart, вставляю лицензионный ключ для сервера 1с usb hasp x64 HL pro (gemalto) , установил последнии драйвера  с сайта gemalto + поставил HASP HL License Manager , при запуске 1с лицензия не найдена что не так( такая же ситуация с ключами пользовательским)ИИПомоги  е кто сталкивался !!!И

----------


## Online_Z

> ключ для сервера 1с usb hasp x64 HL pro (gemalto)


ключи Gemalto - это НЕ от 1С
на ключе какая маркировка?




> + поставил HASP HL License Manager


License Manager раздает лицензии с клиентского многопользовательского ключа, для серверного ключа менеджер не уперся




> такая же ситуация с ключами пользовательским


какая такая же ситуация? ключ не от 1С или софт не тот?

----------


## jakerloop

ключи от 1с маркировка hasp hl pro orgl8 --- это клиентский

----------


## Online_Z

> ключи от 1с маркировка hasp hl pro orgl8 --- это клиентский


а серверный?

----------


## jakerloop

USB HASP HL Max точно не помню вроде такая он просто в железе в серверной уже торчит((

----------


## Online_Z

> USB HASP HL Max точно не помню вроде такая он просто в железе в серверной уже торчит((


вообщем маркировку ключей надо бы проверить, 
серверный ключ 1С х64 зеленого цвета и должен иметь маркировку Max EN8SA
клиентский ключ красного цвета, у ключа на 20-польз. будет маркировка H4 NET20 ORGL8, на 50 польз. - H4 NET50 ORGL8 и т.д.
маркировка всех ключей 1С есть здесь

----------


## Online_Z

но в любом случае ключи Gemalto - это из другой оперы, а не 1С

----------


## jakerloop

блин да 1с новые ключи стало делать с надписью на железе этой фирмы сами давно покупали лицензии?

----------


## Online_Z

> блин да 1с новые ключи стало делать с надписью на железе этой фирмы сами давно покупали лицензии?


правда? 
это будет ржака, 
я их не покупаю, а работаю в конторе, которая продает ))) 
завтра гляну на складе

P.S.
я раньше сталкивался с ключами Gemalto, но это были не от 1с, а для аутентификации, шифрования и т.д. - из области информационной безопасности

----------


## jakerloop

что мне делать ?

----------


## Online_Z

> что мне делать ?


как я сказал, первым делом проверить маркировку, все же, мало ли что.
на прошлой неделе только был случай, клиент устанавливал ключи из новой коробки, ппц замаялся - ничего не выходит, а оказалось, что ключ был левый, то ли при сборке попутали, то ли по дороге (покупали не у нас).
во вторых ставить оба ключа, один без другого смысла не имеют, без серверного не запустится сервер, без клиентского не запустишь клиента.
LM нужен для клиентского ключа, серверному параллельно до него.
кстати ключ на сколько юзеров?

----------


## jakerloop

ключей 5 на каждого юзера

----------


## jakerloop

драйвера то какие правильно ставить?

----------


## jakerloop

на эти ключи ?

----------


## Online_Z

> ключей 5 на каждого юзера


в смысле? 5 однопользовательских ключей ? фиолетовые которые H4M1 ORGL8?

----------


## jakerloop

на них так не написано
я писал как  на них написано

----------


## Online_Z

> на них так не написано
> я писал как  на них написано


ну ключи фиолетовые однопользовательские?

----------


## jakerloop

да

фиолетовые а серверный зеленый

----------


## Online_Z

> да
> 
> фиолетовые а серверный зеленый


License Manager тогда ставить вовсе не нужно
зеленый в сервак, фиолетовые локально в каждую машину по ключу
при установке платформы все дрова должны установится сами
если нет, то опять же в поставке должны быть.
если юзеры теряли установочные диски, то дрова я раньше качал отсюда https://www.aladdin-rd.ru/support/downloads/hasp/
или отсюда https://safenet-sentinel.ru/helpdesk/download-space/
но х.з. 
на сайте у gemalto нашел 
https://sentinelcustomer.gemalto.com/sentineldownloads/

----------


## jakerloop

пробывал эти драйвера с ними не работает

----------


## Online_Z

> пробывал эти драйвера с ними не работает


не работает клиентский или серверный ключ? 
что именно не работает и в чем проявляется?

----------


## jakerloop

ставлю драйвера вставляю ключ серверный определятся запускаю базу 1с которая уже крутиться на sql на этой же машине пишет нет аппаратной защиты , вставляю клиентский ключ в сервер тоже самое!!!!!

----------


## Online_Z

> ставлю драйвера вставляю ключ серверный определятся запускаю базу 1с которая уже крутиться на sql на этой же машине пишет нет аппаратной защиты , вставляю клиентский ключ в сервер тоже самое!!!!!


зачем клиентский ключ в сервер втыкаешь? 
фиолетовый ключ - он локальный, втыкай в того клиента, на котром запускаешь, он по сети не работает

----------


## Online_Z

+ в настройках базы случаем не стоит раздавать лицензии сервером?

----------


## Online_Z

+ клиенты случаем на сервер не в терминале по RDP заходят?

----------


## jakerloop

нет ключ вставляю в сервер клиентский проверить что все работает на сервере и базы запускаются?как по другому то мне на сервере базу запустить или как раз за это должен отвечать ключ серверный?

----------


## Online_Z

ааа, на сервере запускаешь, тогда норм, 
менеджер только снеси и в настройках базы проверь, чтоб не стояло раздавать лицензии сервером

----------


## jakerloop

так еще раз смотри щас беру ставлю систему новую к примеру 2016 винду активировал ее и ставлю 1с  после чего вставляю ключ ставлю драйвера hasp он определился в диспетчере задач ,создаю базу пустую файловую запускаю и опять не видит лицензию 1с

----------


## jakerloop

че не так подскажи?

----------


## Online_Z

ключ фиолетовый клиентский?

----------


## jakerloop

да
 он просто уже для теста делаю должно же работать не пойму че не так?

----------


## Online_Z

в настройках глянь, есть флаг "использовать аппаратную защиту"

----------


## jakerloop

Да все стоит

----------


## Online_Z

> Да все стоит


а дистрибутивы установочные откуда брал?
с сайта или с комплектного диска?

----------


## jakerloop

с сайта
самый последний

----------


## Online_Z

> с сайта
> самый последний


клиенты тоже х64?

----------


## jakerloop

да
тоже все четко

----------


## Online_Z

> да
> тоже все четко


это не четко, клиентская часть х64 считай еще бэта
сноси ее нафиг
оставь сервер х64
а клиенты ставь х32
эксперементировать будешь потом, сначала запусти

----------


## avm3110

> это не четко, клиентская часть х64 считай еще бэта
> сноси ее нафиг


Работаю уже 2 месяца - полет нормальный. или я много не замечаю?

----------


## Online_Z

> Работаю уже 2 месяца - полет нормальный. или я много не замечаю?


у меня тоже у НЕКОТОРЫХ работает, полет нормальный... 
а вот у других явные проблемы вылезли - не взлетает печать двумерного штрихкода (что требуется для некоторых регламентированных отчетов в БП), проблемы с цифровой подписью Vip Net, с COM объектами, с торговым оборудованием и пр., пришлось переустанавливать обратно на х32.

+ 1С сама НЕ рекомендует одновременно устанавливать х64 сервер и  х64 клиента...

а так да, в файловом режиме, если не нужно ни с чем сопрягать, то работает, "полет нормальный"

----------

